# AMR member ride 2-9-13



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice video, can i ask if you know the guy with the AC prowler? Hows he liking that machine? And how it compares with other machines


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice video. Man that looks like fun! I can hardly wait to ride again.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice.....


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just some short vids from the ride


----------

